# DVD Movie



## jbcohen (Oct 8, 2010)

My mrs bought some DVDs for our son. Would like to encode the DVDs to go on the hard drive inside my Blue Ray DVD Player. How do I acomplish this?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi jbcohen,

I am sorry sorry but, we are not allowed to help on this. As it states in the rule:



> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> *Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.*


This thread is now closed.


----------

